# Nice Dip



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Did anyone pick up any silver in the 26 range or gold under 1550? Those were probably year long lows if I'm not mistaken. I managed to score 5 old worn morgan dollars at 82.5% of the coinflation price from a craigslist seller. I felt for the guy - I think he was a tweeker - hope they weren't stolen.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

let that one side, I am watching the brass and lead market


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm about 2 weeks out n finalizing a stock sale, I'm hoping the price holds low until I get that money.

MONSTER BOX of 500 2013 AMERICAN SILVER EAGLES | Buy 1 oz ASE


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Another blow to gold ? Goldman Sachs slashes 2013, 2014 forecast - Yahoo! Finance

I wonder, would Goldman Sachs be so bold as to diss precious metals in order to drive
the price down to a buy level? I would not put it past them.


----------

